# Appling Bowhinters Festival Registration link



## Al33 (Apr 18, 2017)

You can register now, y'all come!! 

http://www.applingarchers.com/


----------



## Trip Penn (May 8, 2017)

If you are planning on attending please go to the Appling Archer's website and pre-register this week: www.applingarchers.com 

The free T-shirt this year is a new design and the only way to get it for FREE is to pre-register.  Registration is also FREE which includes FREE meals.   

Shirts will be ordered at the end of this week (5/12). 

Also Blob Targets will have a vendor booth if you want to purchase one of their awesome targets for your home range.

I look forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## Al33 (May 18, 2017)

two week ends away, y'all come!!


----------



## Dennis (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Trip Penn (May 19, 2017)

7 more days!  Shirts have been ordered and work on the grounds will begin tomorrow.  Safe travels to all of our guests!

The Fun Course will be closed 5/20 thru 5/29.


----------

